# Is my theory about why second hand R35 GT-Rs won't drop in price correct?



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

So I've been eyeing the prices of second hand R35 GT-Rs for what it seems like an age.

I've noticed that the prices don't really drop much. A decent, standard 2012 or 2013 GT-R with 10-20k miles is still around the 52-54k mark. The same for a few years now.

Is this because (my theory) the old CBA cars are stuck at the 37-40k mark. They have nowhere to drop in price as the R34 GT-R I've seen (even standard!) going for this much. A very good price for a seller as brand new these were 54k. No example of such second hand R34s to hand.

And if this is the last all-engined GT-R, then I think that may influence price?!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Personally I don't think R34 prices come into it. R35 prices do have somewhere to go, and that's down. 

Even the newer cars are getting old now, 12's are 5 years old, 09's are 8 years old, and all the time more cars are piling up on top and compressing the prices. I think something has to give and a drop is due this year and next year, wouldn't be surprised to see low 30's 09's within 2 years.


----------



## R35_owner (Jun 3, 2014)

Up or down dont plan to sell lol


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Personally I don't think R34 prices come into it. R35 prices do have somewhere to go, and that's down.
> 
> Even the newer cars are getting old now, 12's are 5 years old, 09's are 8 years old, and all the time more cars are piling up on top and compressing the prices. I think something has to give and a drop is due this year and next year, wouldn't be surprised to see low 30's 09's within 2 years.


Aye, but the models above have got more expensive year on year and they look exactly the same. Unless a serious face lift comes out or R36 then they won't fall much.

Also, why have an R34 if you can have an R35. Of course it has an influence.

Same as the 996 turbo. 997s have gone up as the older model pushes them up.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Certainly the older 35's seem to be holding their value well but this is only due to the newer models being dearer to buy to start with.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

What else can you buy for £35k ('09) that does what a GTR does? 
That will be what puts the floor under them, until something alternative performs that well for less demand will always be strong at the bottom.

Had a huge shock on the weekend when I realised that you can easily spec a new Golf R to £40k!


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

borat52 said:


> What else can you buy for £35k ('09) that does what a GTR does?
> That will be what puts the floor under them, until something alternative performs that well for less demand will always be strong at the bottom.
> 
> Had a huge shock on the weekend when I realised that you can easily spec a new Golf R to £40k!


Loads

RS6, M3, M5, C63
996 Turbo
R8,
Ultima GTR
Noble
Exige
Vantage


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TREG said:


> Certainly the older 35's seem to be holding their value well but this is only due to the newer models being dearer to buy to start with.


Exactly this^^, and it's as simple as that.. As the car is still the same shape, it's just had facelift tweaks over the years, with the my17 having the most changes (especially interior and front /rear bumper) and 2 price changes within its release.

*R35 GTR prices over the years - *

my09 from £52k base car, premium £53.5k black edition £55k
my10 from £62,000
my11 from £68.500 - £73,000 with extra's
my12 from £74,500
my13 from £76,610 
my14 from £77,995
my15 from £78,030 Track edition from £88,560, Nismo from £125,000
my16 from £79,995 Pure Edition, £81,995 Recaro, £82,495 Prestige, £91,995 Track, Nismo £149,995
my17 from £80,995 Pure Edition, £82,995 Recaro, £83,495 Prestige, £92,995 Track, Nismo £149,995 *(on launch end of 2016)*
my17 from £81,875 Pure Edition, £83,875 Recaro, £84,375 Prestige, £93,875 Track, Nismo £150,875 *(Nissan prices increased from April 2017)*


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

e8_pack said:


> Loads
> 
> RS6, M3, M5, C63
> 996 Turbo
> ...


Think i would keep the old Datsun if thats the case


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> Think i would keep the old Datsun if thats the case


Fanboi's do what fanboi's do.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Think if you took time and read my older post im no fanboi - i say it as it is - tell me which one of those cars is better than a gtr and why - the options you put up are older models r8 - v8 for example


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

e8_pack said:


> Fanboi's do what fanboi's do.


As do trolls. The fact you think a V8 Vantage can do what a GTR does says it all LOL


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

-SeanS said:


> As do trolls. The fact you think a V8 Vantage can do what a GTR does says it all LOL


or the R8!


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

What exactly does a GTR do? If you think the Nurburgring lap time has a big influence you need to recalibrate. The GTR is just as compromised as anything else out there, it's only top of your own list of criteria.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I think it would be top of a lot of peoples list for £35k - over them cars you listed 

Looks better than most
Quicker than all ( maybe needs a remap )
more practical than most
Handles better 
More tuneable than all ( bang for buck )
Holds its value


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Your kidding right?

Good luck finding one for 35k that isn't a cat D.
It isn't refined in any way, its noisy, clunky and low on equipment
It can't tow, M5 can
Rear legroom is less than the Porsche
Want 4 doors and a fast car? M5/RS6/C63
Aural pleasure V6 turbo Vs V8 n/a? (Vantage/C63/R8)
Faster - in whose hands? You think that ring time will make a difference on the road? Behave.
Track driving (Ultima by some margin, even a cheap one)
RS6 is a remap away from 700hp, V10 twin turbo.
Badge? Nissan or Porsche...

Like I said, it depends on your criteria, everything is compromised, nothing is perfect. For instance i would not buy a GTR as a daily driver, i would be putting up with it if I did.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

LMFAO - this list has a certain amount of humour to it

RS6 - Good motor and very capable, still big money for a second hand one
M3 slow, numb, boring, no more practical than the GT-R
M5 numb and boring, fairly practical though
C63 slow but sounds amazing
996 Turbo - old, looks like an 80's golf inside, not very practical but can shift!!! 
R8 - Sit in a TT and spot the difference, slow V8 and dating horribly
Ultima GTR - pahahaha sure use this practical and fun on the road pahahaha
Noble - see above! 
Exige - again see above..... and if you are over 6ft and of a significant build good luck getting out of it with any dignity
Vantage - Mondeo in a fancy body, slow, shit gearbox, not very practical, just good for old farts to pose in


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Well bang goes my R35 caravan holiday plans.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Is your GTR your only car?

If not, most of your criteria is redundant. If it is, then there are more important things than performance.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

M3, no more practical. It has 4 doors and legroom...


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Mate you keep moving the goal post your original post was a reply what else could be had for £35k - just to add i have no idea what a gtr or any other car does the ring time in im not really interested i just think it is a great car for the money and better value than the ones you listed

My daily car is the one in my profile picture


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

e8_pack said:


> Loads
> 
> RS6, M3, M5, C63
> 996 Turbo
> ...




From that list the Rs6 and 996 would be the only cars I would consider along with the Rs4.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

e8_pack said:


> Your kidding right?
> 
> Good luck finding one for 35k that isn't a cat D.
> It isn't refined in any way, its noisy, clunky and low on equipment
> ...



Without pulling all of those apart, lets set a £40k budget for a stage 4 and call it 600bhp which is reasonable for a '09 GTR.

Find me something else for 40k which is:
- a sports car
- 600+ bhp
- as quick around any track you want to pick
- widely supported for tuning / spares by independents 
- reliable
- can drive it to tesco and put shopping in the boot and could drive it to spain with a suitcase in the boot and still be relatively comfortable

Yes it's compromised, but it's a better sports car than any of the others mentioned in the 40k bracket.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm thinking LEO RS has signed up with a new username


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

e8_pack said:


> Is your GTR your only car?
> 
> If not, most of your criteria is redundant. If it is, then there are more important things than performance.


nope have an R8 as well..... nope sorry TT as my daily beater, can't be parking the GT-R on the backstreets of cambridge for work.

The M3 is tiny inside, might as well have put RS3 and AMG45 on there as well


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'm thinking LEO RS has signed up with a new username


Wait...the TT RS is not on the list of £35k candidates....what's going on?


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

TREG said:


> From that list the* Rs6 *and 996 would be the only cars I would consider along with the Rs4.



The C7 RS6 has a ring time of 8.05, it's miles off an R35 in terms of cornering performance. I agree it's easy to get drawn in by its 700+bhp from just an exhaust and map but very different car to a GTR around a track.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Alex C said:


> Wait...the TT RS is not on the list of £35k candidates....what's going on?


Yeah, maybe he's had a bang on the head and forgotten about the finest all round performance car ever. Ever, I tell you!


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

borat52 said:


> Without pulling all of those apart, lets set a £40k budget for a stage 4 and call it 600bhp which is reasonable for a '09 GTR.
> 
> Find me something else for 40k which is:
> - a sports car
> ...


Ah, the good old tesco criteria! Brilliant, but totally irrelevant. Never have***8203; i worried so much about parking a car in the street as I do the GTR. These cars bring a different set of problems.

Can we add kids to that list aswell please, I mean it has 4 seats right.

Like I said, your criteria, your rules.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

borat52 said:


> The C7 RS6 has a ring time of 8.05, it's miles off an R35 in terms of cornering performance. I agree it's easy to get drawn in by its 700+bhp from just an exhaust and map but very different car to a GTR around a track.


What's your ring time?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

As long as I can get 80Kg of coke on the back seats, 2 hookers in the boot and get away from the 5 0 with ease it meets my criteria


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Stealth69 said:


> As long as I can get 80Kg of coke on the back seats, 2 hookers in the boot and get away from the 5 0 with ease it meets my criteria


Doubt there is space for that sorry


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The thing is they ARE depreciating, but it is compensated for by the increasing cost New. Can you imagine what an 09 would be worth these days if they were still Sub 60k new!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

borat52 said:


> The C7 RS6 has a ring time of 8.05, it's miles off an R35 in terms of cornering performance. I agree it's easy to get drawn in by its 700+bhp from just an exhaust and map but very different car to a GTR around a track.




Sure is.
It's a different beast altogether but on the track below not a lot in it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bJjARTdKXk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8JpALbcn68


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> The thing is they ARE depreciating, but it is compensated for by the increasing cost New. Can you imagine what an 09 would be worth these days if they were still Sub 60k new!


Nail. Head.

It's nothing to do with R34s which frankly are in their own universe. It's purely the cost of a new car, at £75K+, which is keeping the older car prices higher. Though I do think they have to come down a bit more, 09s will be in low thirties next couple of years at least and look out for late twenties when the new R36 is released (but that's some way off). But then will probably hold firm and start to slowly appreciate again. Its a lot of car for the money and again it's supply and demand. More people in the £30-40K bracket for a car than in the £75K+ bracket quite simply so residuals will probably remain strong.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Most of the early cars will be in the scrap yard in 2yrs time looking at some pictures of them rusting away


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

terry lloyd said:


> Most of the early cars will be in the scrap yard in 2yrs time looking at some pictures of them rusting away


Based on some of the knuckle heads fitting bent flamer kits and setting fire to their poor cars more like...... should have a poll of which will happen first really : 

Will it Rust
Will it Burn


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TREG said:


> Certainly the older 35's seem to be holding their value well but this is only due to the newer models being dearer to buy to start with.





Mookistar said:


> The thing is they ARE depreciating, but it is compensated for by the increasing cost New. Can you imagine what an 09 would be worth these days if they were still Sub 60k new!





tonigmr2 said:


> It's purely the cost of a new car, at £75K+, which is keeping the older car prices higher. Though I do think they have to come down a bit more, 09s will be in low thirties next couple of years at least and look out for late twenties when the new R36 is released (but that's some way off). But then will probably hold firm and start to slowly appreciate again. Its a lot of car for the money and again it's supply and demand. More people in the £30-40K bracket for a car than in the £75K+ bracket quite simply so residuals will probably remain strong.


Exactly this^^, and it's as simple as that.. As the car is still the same shape, it's just had facelift tweaks over the years, with the my17 having the most changes (especially interior and front /rear bumper) and 2 price changes within its release.

*R35 GTR prices over the years - *

my09 from £52k base car, premium £53.5k black edition £55k
my10 from £62,000
my11 from £68.500 - £73,000 with extra's
my12 from £74,500
my13 from £76,610 
my14 from £77,995
my15 from £78,030 Track edition from £88,560, Nismo from £125,000
my16 from £79,995 Pure Edition, £81,995 Recaro, £82,495 Prestige, £91,995 Track, Nismo £149,995
my17 from £80,995 Pure Edition, £82,995 Recaro, £83,495 Prestige, £92,995 Track, Nismo £149,995 *(on launch end of 2016)*
my17 from £81,875 Pure Edition, £83,875 Recaro, £84,375 Prestige, £93,875 Track, Nismo £150,875 *(Nissan prices increased from April 2017)*


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Alex C said:


> Doubt there is space for that sorry


Just have to be creative with the stacking


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by TREG View Post
Certainly the older 35's seem to be holding their value well but this is only due to the newer models being dearer to buy to start with.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Mookistar View Post
The thing is they ARE depreciating, but it is compensated for by the increasing cost New. Can you imagine what an 09 would be worth these days if they were still Sub 60k new!

Quote:
Originally Posted by tonigmr2 View Post
It's purely the cost of a new car, at £75K+, which is keeping the older car prices higher. Though I do think they have to come down a bit more, 09s will be in low thirties next couple of years at least and look out for late twenties when the new R36 is released (but that's some way off). But then will probably hold firm and start to slowly appreciate again. Its a lot of car for the money and again it's supply and demand. More people in the £30-40K bracket for a car than in the £75K+ bracket quite simply so residuals will probably remain strong.





Chronos said:


> Exactly this^^, and it's as simple as that.. As the car is still the same shape, it's just had facelift tweaks over the years, with the my17 having the most changes (especially interior and front /rear bumper) and 2 price changes within its release.
> 
> *R35 GTR prices over the years - *
> 
> ...




Doe's no one read the first page of threads anymore! 
Said that ages ago


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> Just have to be creative with the stacking


I would pay good money to see pictures of that stacked in your gtr - and a bit more to see the hookers in the boot


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

e8_pack said:


> What's your ring time?


Maybe some people buy GTR's for their CO2 emissions after all


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

borat52 said:


> Maybe some people buy GTR's for their CO2 emissions after all


Never been then?


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

e8_pack said:


> Never been then?


You're on a GTR forum, and you suggested other cars which you considered comparable to a GTR. 

Then when the attributes that make the GTR stand out from them were put forward you've highlighted to the world the fact that I personally can't drive a GTR round the nurburgring in 7.08.

If you're aiming for a list of things I can't do then you'll be a busy chap.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

e8_pack said:


> Loads
> RS6, M3, M5, C63
> 996 Turbo
> R8,
> ...


As it happens, I've owned two of those on your list myself.

*Noble:*

Prices have shot up and you are indeed looking at around £35k for one (say a 2003 car). Of course, they only made them for a while, so lots are around that age, give or take a couple of years either side.

They are certainly very quick indeed. Because they weigh around 1050kg and have a 350bhp/350 ld/ft engine in them. Whilst not as fast as a GTR, it's not that far behind.

But, no boot, so all you can get is a squishy sports bag behind the seats and a coat on the parcel shelf. That's it. And not even ABS, never mind traction control. They are staggeringly basic even compared to everyday cars, never mind a GTR. For example, there are only 2 buttons, one to start it and one to turn the fog lights on. 

I loved mine and kept it for 6 years, it's like driving a go-kart, they are really fun to drive. As long as you are happy with a steel space frame, with an engine bolted in the back and a plastic shell dropped on top then that's fine because that's what they are (it's a kit car really).

*Vantage:*

£35k will get you a 2005/2006 4.3 V8. That is exactly what I had (after my Noble). 

Hmm, well the look very good and sound very good (no need to even change the standard exhaust). But that's it. 

I found it the most disappointing and boring car I've ever had. Everyone you talk to thinks that because it's an Aston Martin it must be fantastic. Let me assure people they are not. As far as I could see, Aston Martin had forgotten to fit an engine in it. They are so under-powered (and bear in mind I generally just potter around in my cars) it's not true. Now I suspect the V12 is a different thing completely, but you won't get one of those for £35k !

I only kept it for 18 months - it had to go as I could not be doing with wasting my life owning it. There is absolutely no comparison what so ever to a GTR.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

borat52 said:


> You're on a GTR forum, and you suggested other cars which you considered comparable to a GTR.
> 
> Then when the attributes that make the GTR stand out from them were put forward you've highlighted to the world the fact that I personally can't drive a GTR round the nurburgring in 7.08.
> 
> If you're aiming for a list of things I can't do then you'll be a busy chap.


You pulled out the classic ring time statistic.
I think we can both agree it's irrelevant.

The point is, all cars are compromised, the GTR literally does do everything, but most of it badly.

Might aswell get rid of all your spanners and just buy one adjustable.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

e8_pack said:


> You pulled out the classic ring time statistic.
> I think we can both agree it's irrelevant.
> 
> The point is, all cars are compromised, the GTR literally does do everything, but most of it badly.
> ...




Yes they are crap.
All those in favour of a Mini S raise their hand


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

snuffy said:


> As it happens, I've owned two of those on your list myself.
> 
> *Noble:*
> 
> ...


Quite and I agree with you there.

However he did write quite clearly £35k, so basically it's a cat D GTR over a decent Noble. Does take the shine off.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

£35k HPI clear 


2009 Nissan GT-R (R35) Black Edition (Full Service History) 1 Previous Owners | eBay


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

terry lloyd said:


> £35k HPI clear
> 
> 
> 2009 Nissan GT-R (R35) Black Edition (Full Service History) 1 Previous Owners | eBay




I see you and raise you

2009 Nissan Gt-R 3.8 V6 Black Edition 2dr | eBay


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

TREG said:


> I see you and raise you
> 
> 2009 Nissan Gt-R 3.8 V6 Black Edition 2dr | eBay


Or a sub £40k stage 4 here...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/472673-09-ums-r35-gtr-stage-4-622bhp-39-000-00-a.html


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

My friends going to be putting his DBA MY11 up for sale in the coming days, high mileage but it'll be around £36k...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

We supplied a brand new 2013 Vantage S a few years back, imported from UK to Japan when the Yen was particularly strong for a friend here.

I remember the first time I drove it. Nice engine sound and obviously a beautiful car, but the tip-auto box was a joke! The gear changes were so slow my mother in her 70's would be faster with a manual.

Add to that the "oh they all do that, sir" oil leaks from a brand new car (the engine has a huge alloy cover on the front with one large o-ring that is prone to leakage & requires removal of the entire front of the car to access & change! ) plus the many electronic faults that developed when the car was unused for months at a time, that needed computers resetting, to fix, etc.

The owner sold it after a year and moved onto something else, though it wasn't a GT-R. 

If it were me, I'd look for a decent late model 996 Turbo if available within budget and invest in that than a GT-R. 996 Turbos are still relatively cheap & bound to go up over time....


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Nice engine sound and obviously a beautiful car, but the tip-auto box was a joke! The gear changes were so slow my mother in her 70's would be faster with a manual.


I've never driven a paddle shift Aston, but I'm lead to believe you have to back off the accelerator when you change just like a manual.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

e8_pack said:


> Ah, the good old tesco criteria! Brilliant, but totally irrelevant. Never have***8203; i worried so much about parking a car in the street as I do the GTR. These cars bring a different set of problems.
> 
> Can we add kids to that list aswell please, I mean it has 4 seats right.
> 
> Like I said, your criteria, your rules.


Handy, because having kids I do take a GT-R to Tesco.
Having access to family parking spaces makes worrying about car park marks a thing of the past too.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

CT17 said:


> Handy, because having kids I do take a GT-R to Tesco.
> Having access to family parking spaces makes worrying about car park marks a thing of the past too.


Same.

The look on people's faces turns from disgust (at where I'm parking) to amazement when I take my daughter then her buggy out.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

CT17 said:


> Handy, because having kids I do take a GT-R to Tesco.
> Having access to family parking spaces makes worrying about car park marks a thing of the past too.


You take your car to Tescos ?

I'd never do that - I got to Morrisons !


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Trev said:


> Same.
> 
> The look on people's faces turns from disgust (at where I'm parking) to amazement when I take my daughter then her buggy out.


Dude, you're such a damn show off. Flaunting your wealth to all and sundry at Tesco like you haven't got a care in the world. Not to mention the environmental impact of such behaviour.:chairshot

Buy some 'Bags for life' next time will ya!!! :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> Dude, you're such a damn show off. Flaunting your wealth to all and sundry at Tesco like you haven't got a care in the world. Not to mention the environmental impact of such behaviour.:chairshot
> Buy some 'Bags for life' next time will ya!!! :chuckle:


lols, bloody R35 drivers, Rich Pricks! (to coin a phrase)

ohhh that takes me back!
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/383769-35-drivers-seem-little-sour.html


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

snuffy said:


> You take your car to Tescos ?
> 
> I'd never do that - I got to Morrisons !


I can't afford to go to either now I have a GT-R, Aldi and Lidl it is..... if only they did home delivery I could save on the fuel as well


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Chronos said:


> lols, bloody R35 drivers, Rich Pricks! (to coin a phrase)
> 
> ohhh that takes me back!
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/383769-35-drivers-seem-little-sour.html


Wow, I must have missed that thread when it was in it's prime, read the first 4 pages and got bored. Some serious broken records there, reminds of the Android vs Apple and PC Master Race vs Consoles arguments lol.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Dude, you're such a damn show off. Flaunting your wealth to all and sundry at Tesco like you haven't got a care in the world. Not to mention the environmental impact of such behaviour.:chairshot
> 
> Buy some 'Bags for life' next time will ya!!! :chuckle:


I always forget those bags and end up buying 1-2 5p ones.....I'm loaded 

:nervous:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

snuffy said:


> You take your car to Tescos ?
> 
> I'd never do that - I got to Morrisons !


Because: Tesco Momentum 99.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

snuffy said:


> You take your car to Tescos ?
> 
> I'd never do that - I got to Morrisons !


Morrisons is for poor people.

Frankly Tescos is pretty poor.

Waitrose is a stretch but mostly M&S.

Ra!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Trev said:


> I always forget those bags and end up buying 1-2 5p ones.....I'm loaded
> 
> :nervous:


As ever the super rich don't pay, Ocado give you all the 5p's back next time they deliver

Lucky for my wallet I'm hooked on Aldi Roquefort


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

You guys can afford to eat as well as run a R35........ Damn


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm shocked at some of the prices of later gtr's. 

Price correction due.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Chronos said:


> *R35 GTR prices over the years - *
> 
> my09 from £52k base car, premium £53.5k black edition £55k
> my10 from £62,000
> ...


I think you forgot one ;-)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> I think you forgot one ;-)




Do we include 2008 imports? not Uk spec


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Chronos said:


> Do we include 2008 imports? not Uk spec


Haha, nope - try again ;-). Actually two if you include Anniversary Edition.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> Haha, nope - try again ;-). Actually two if you include Anniversary Edition.


ahh yes Anniversary Edition what was the year and price? i will add it to the records 

Can't think of the other one...


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Chronos said:


> ahh yes Anniversary Edition what was the year and price? i will add it to the records
> 
> Can't think of the other one...


MY15 £79,780 I believe and only 5 cars in U.K. 

Bit common if you ask me (sorry Toni haha)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> MY15 £79,780 I believe and only 5 cars in U.K.
> 
> Bit common if you ask me (sorry Toni haha)


cool updated thanks

*R35 GTR prices over the years - *

my09 from £52k base car, premium £53.5k black edition £55k
my10 from £62,000
my11 from £68.500 - £73,000 with extra's
my12 from £74,500
my13 from £76,610 
my14 from £77,995
my15 from £78,030 Track edition from £88,560, Nismo from £125,000
my15 from £79,780 45th Anniversary Edition - Champagne gold colour
my16 from £79,995 Pure Edition, £81,995 Recaro, £82,495 Prestige, £91,995 Track, Nismo £149,995
my17 from £80,995 Pure Edition, £82,995 Recaro, £83,495 Prestige, £92,995 Track, Nismo £149,995 *(on launch end of 2016)*
my17 from £81,875 Pure Edition, £83,875 Recaro, £84,375 Prestige, £93,875 Track, Nismo £150,875 *(Nissan prices increased from April 2017)*


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

ROG350Z said:


> MY15 £79,780 I believe and only 5 cars in U.K.
> 
> Bit common if you ask me (sorry Toni haha)


Very good, and you're still missing I see.:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Very good, and you're still missing I see.:chuckle:




I was going to say was that the model that Toni bought?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The 45th anniversary, yes. Roger's one of a kind is missing....


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> The 45th anniversary, yes. Roger's one of a kind is missing....


SpecV? A total of 109 SpecV were built, 77 for Japan, 25 for Europe and 7 for Middle East.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_GT-R

Nissan introduced the GT-R SpecV on January 7, 2009 at the 2009 Tokyo Auto Salon. This version uses carbon fiber trim inside and out, and has no rear seat.[27] In addition, a new colour was introduced limited to the SpecV, LAC Black Opal.[28]

The GT-R SpecV is powered by the standard twin-turbo 3,799 cc (3.8 L; 231.8 cu in) V6 with no increase in horsepower. A new high gear boost controller that allows a temporary increase in boost pressure to the IHI twin turbochargers, now larger than those on the standard GT-R, should deliver more torque in mid to high-range revs. Other mechanical changes include a titanium exhaust, reworked suspension, carbon ceramic brakes, and 20-inch (510 mm) Nismo wheels. Overall weight is decreased by 132 lb (60 kg) over the standard GT-R.[29]

Sales began in Japan on February 2, 2009 at seven preselected dealers staffed specially trained mechanics knowledgeable about racing circuit driving. The price was ¥15,750,000 (about US$160,000. The SpecV was also sold in Europe and the Middle East. A total of 109[30] SpecV were built, 77 for Japan, 25 for Europe and 7 for Middle East.

In Auto Express testing the SpecV posted a ;60 mph time of 3.20 seconds, pulled 1.12 g on the skidpad and 74.7 mph in the slalom. An earlier tested Corvette ZR1 (2011) resulted in an identical slalom speed but a lower 1.06 g on the skidpad.[31]


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm seriously considering selling and buying an R34.

It's the only one I haven't owned, could hold on to it for 2-3 years, sell and buy another R35 before the prices go up!

Makes great sense to me.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes Chronos that's the one! He has the only RHD UK one.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yes Chronos that's the one! He has the only RHD UK one.


cool i will add it, so its my09 or my10? and how much was it? As it's so rare, one wanders home much its worth now! As it was double a normal R35 price, back in 2009.

TBH I'd not heard of it, glad i have now! and the spec looks ace, plus some nice weight saving too! a skinny R35 haha.






Trev said:


> I'm seriously considering selling and buying an R34.
> It's the only one I haven't owned, could hold on to it for 2-3 years, sell and buy another R35 before the prices go up!
> Makes great sense to me.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Chronos said:


> cool i will add it, so its my09 or my10? and how much was it? As it's so rare, one wanders home much its worth now! As it was double a normal R35 price, back in 2009.
> 
> TBH I'd not heard of it, glad i have now! and the spec looks ace, plus some nice weight saving too! a skinny R35 haha.


£124,995 plus £5,000 for the Opal Black Metallic (Midnight Purple 4 basically but apparently they couldn't call it that because some else owns the rights to the name) Also why it is Spec V not V Spec if you want some useless facts!

Mine is Opal Black and only UK car ever made/sold. 7 years old this week and is an MY 10 with Nav and Bose.

Nissan also the lied about the power as it has the GT3/Nismo race car turbos and actually puts out Litchfield Dino assured 560 BHP (against a stock MY14 and almost identical curve back to back but Spec V brings higher torque lower down range). It was actually slower round the ring (hence no time) than stock car as setup for more for track use. The brakes are epic and turn in is much, much sharper than stock car - I had to wind lock off in roundabouts when drove it away after getting out of stock MY10. Feels much more alive as so much unstrung weight reduction with wheels and rotors.

Other differences include:

Nismo/GT3 Turbos - 560 BHP (car is stock and never to be modified for obvious reasons)
Recaro one piece Carbon seats
Carbon Bose Sub surround
Back seats replaced with carpet
No boot light (not a clue why)
Titanium Exhaust
Carbon Splitter Brake Cooling Ducts
Brembo Carbon Ceramic Brakes with High Temp Calipers 
Carbon front lip above registration plate
Carbon Rear Spoiler
Nismo Wheels
Dark Smoke interior plastics
Fixed Bilstein Race Suspension
Spec V specific geometry and toe in etc - similar to current Nismo
Suspension adjust R switch replaced with 'over boost' 10% more torque at 1700 RPM - tested and Dino confirmed exactly right after back to back runs
Unique Opal Black Metallic Colour


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Roger's alive!!!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

As to how much does it cost now; about £3.50 (but that's entirely to do with who owns it rather than the car itself :chuckle


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I think it's a fake Roger.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> £124,995 plus £5,000 for the Opal Black Metallic (Midnight Purple 4 basically but apparently they couldn't call it that because some else owns the rights to the name) Also why it is Spec V not V Spec if you want some useless facts!
> Mine is Opal Black and only UK car ever made/sold. 7 years old this week and is an MY 10.
> Nissan also the lied about the power as it has the GT3/Nismo race car turbos and actually puts out Litchfield Dino assured 560 BHP (against a stock MY14 and almost identical curve back to back but Spec V brings higher torque lower down range). It was actually slower round the ring (hence no time) than stock car as setup for more for track use. The brakes are epic and turn in is much, much sharper than stock car - I had to wind lock off in roundabouts when drove it away after getting out of stock MY10. Feels much more alive as so much unstrung weight reduction with wheels and rotors.


sweet updated, thanks. even rarer than Nismo's! 

*R35 GTR prices over the years - *

my09 from £52k base car, premium £53.5k black edition £55k
my10 from £62,000
my10 from £124,995 SpecV - (Opal black metallic) - 40 made EU / 1 UK
my11 from £68.500 - £73,000 with extra's
my12 from £74,500
my13 from £76,610 
my14 from £77,995
my15 from £78,030 Track edition from £88,560, Nismo from £125,000
my15 from £79,780 45th Anniversary Edition (Champagne gold colour)
my16 from £79,995 Pure Edition, £81,995 Recaro, £82,495 Prestige, £91,995 Track, Nismo £149,995
my17 from £80,995 Pure Edition, £82,995 Recaro, £83,495 Prestige, £92,995 Track, Nismo £149,995 *(on launch end of 2016)*
my17 from £81,875 Pure Edition, £83,875 Recaro, £84,375 Prestige, £93,875 Track, Nismo £150,875 *(Nissan prices increased from April 2017)*


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> I think it's a fake Roger.


Haha nope unfortunately the real one, sorry.

Kept away due to well documented disagreements with people who I have no time for and busy with real life - but that doesn't mean to say I can't chat to old friends and enjoy the community  

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the GT-R world.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Roger's alive!!!


Rumours of my demise have been.....well you know the quote.

Hope you well?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Chronos said:


> sweet updated, thanks. even rarer than Nismo's!


Indeed so  Toni's technically more rare as only 100 made to 109 worldwide.

I would post some pics but it appears you still can't post pics directly into forum unless I missed something. Don't want to complain and upset Mook or Tazz


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

ROG350Z said:


> Haha nope unfortunately the real one, sorry.
> 
> Kept away due to well documented disagreements with people who I have no time for




2 year ban for kicking it all off again:chuckle::wavey:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> Indeed so  Toni's technically more rare as only 100 made to 109 worldwide.
> 
> I would post some pics but it appears you still can't post pics directly into forum unless I missed something. Don't want to complain and upset Mook or Tazz


cool get some up if you can, you can also host them at https://postimage.io for free.

It must be hard to value your car, as only 1 made for the UK. Have you had it valued? For curiosity/insurance?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

TREG said:


> 2 year ban for kicking it all off again:chuckle::wavey:


Wasnt meant to kick anything off - just an accurate explanation.

Isn't two years a bit light? ;-)


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Congrats Toni, the 45th is lovely, the only one that really tempted me but none around when you want one!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Chronos said:


> cool get some up if you can, you can also host them at https://postimage.io for free.
> 
> It must be hard to value your car, as only 1 made for the UK. Have you had it valued? For curiosity/insurance?


Yep and no one has a clue! Would welcome thoughts (as long as Daz doesn't start at £3.50 again haha)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> Yep and no one has a clue! Would welcome thoughts (as long as Daz doesn't start at £3.50 again haha)


lols exactly, I wouldnt know how much it would be worth.. Anyone any ideas??

also isn't your car classed as 40th anniversary? Few reviews on the internet say it is.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Chronos said:


> lols exactly, I wouldnt know how much it would be worth.. Anyone any ideas??
> 
> also isn't your car classed as 40th anniversary? Few reviews on the internet say it is, with 40 made as well etc (my10)....


Possibly, though never heard that myself. It wasn't an 09 car originally there were only a few made because of financial crash at time (hence only one UK one) and bottom dropped out of sports cars so all MY10 as far as I know. Bargain originally really when you think the brakes alone were £37,000 and Nismo didn't get them and was same price.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

ROG350Z said:


> Wasnt meant to kick anything off - just an accurate explanation.
> 
> Isn't two years a bit light? ;-)



Sorry mistyped 12 years


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> Yep and no one has a clue! Would welcome thoughts (as long as Daz doesn't start at £3.50 again haha)


I think I know actually ...

I'm sure that Steve will make you an inappropriate offer!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> Possibly, though never heard that myself. It wasn't an 09 car originally there were only a few made because of financial crash at time (hence only one UK one) and bottom dropped out of sports cars so all MY10 as far as I know. Bargain originally really when you think the brakes alone were £37,000 and Nismo didn't get them and was same price.


True, so makes value even harder to judge haha.

anyhow check it, seems to me its classed as 40th Anniversary 

Nissan GT-R SpecV European Pricing Confirmed - GTspirit


> Nissan has confirmed 40 examples of the GT-R SpecV will be sold in Europe reflecting that 2009 is the 40th anniversary of the launch of the first Nissan to wear the GT-R badge. Until 22 January 2010 orders are being taken at Nissan High Performance Centres across Europe.


The Ultimate GTR Is Now On Sale?


> The limited run of 40 examples in Europe reflects that 2009 is the 40th anniversary of the launch of the first Nissan to wear the GT-R badge. Also reflecting its exclusivity, and in recognition of the cars indelible link with the Nordschleife circuit in Germany, the SpecV is only being displayed in Europe at the new Nissan Sports showroom in the new Nürburgring complex which was opened in July.


Nissan GT-R SpecV goes on sale in Europe


> Nissan describe the limited run of 40 examples in Europe as reflecting that 2009 is the 40th anniversary of the launch of the first Nissan to wear the GT-R badge


Nissan GT-R Coupe Review (2009 - ) | Parkers


> December 2009 ; Celebrating four decades of the GT-R badge, just 40 examples of the limited edition GT-R SpecV were available in Europe.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Some nice ones I hadn't seen before there. Cheers.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Any pics Rog?

If it's standard, it might not fit in with the varis cheese grater brigade, but don't worry about them getting worked up about it.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

e8_pack said:


> Any pics Rog?
> 
> If it's standard, it might not fit in with the varis cheese grater brigade, but don't worry about them getting worked up about it.


Yes lots - will post up tomorrow. Varis what now - I may have been out of the loop too long haha?

And you couldn't mod it - it would ruin it. Plus it is plenty quick enough.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> Yes lots - will post up tomorrow. Varis what now - I may have been out of the loop too long haha?
> 
> And you couldn't mod it - it would ruin it. Plus it is plenty quick enough.


mod it? Hell no as you said! That would kill the exclusivity, and the value.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Good to hear from you Rog


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

ROG350Z said:


> Yes lots - will post up tomorrow. Varis what now - I may have been out of the loop too long haha?
> 
> And you couldn't mod it - it would ruin it. Plus it is plenty quick enough.


Looking forward to seeing them pics 

I guess it really is one of those cars that's worth what someone is prepared to pay.

A semi logical guess could be 80-85k, just based on double the price of current MY10's, but then the exclusivity might appeal to someone, which would push it to nearer 100k perhaps?


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Great to here from you again Rog and pleased the car is still stock and being looked after. Hard to believe it was sale for a while before you bought it. People would be forming a queue now if it was for sale. How times change. Look forward to the pics.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Chronos said:


> sweet updated, thanks. even rarer than Nismo's!
> 
> *R35 GTR prices over the years - *
> 
> ...



You should do a map of cars for sale, of each of the above, mileage at 10, 20, 30, 40, 50k and the price.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Chronos said:


> my10 from £124,995 SpecV - (Opal black metallic) - 40 made EU / 1 UK


24 Europe LHD, 1 UK RHD
GTR-Registry.com - EN-R35-SpecV
I might split that in the table to make it a little clearer.
Also there are 5 earlier cars and 20 later cars.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Who would of thought a thread with this title would go up to 6 pages as its been said over and over again on multiple other threads that the earlier models hold there value well...

Good read about all the various models and prices though


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

kindai said:


> You should do a map of cars for sale, of each of the above, mileage at 10, 20, 30, 40, 50k and the price.


wow that's about 6 months work? lol Nahh launch prices are good enough i think, just for us to look back on for interest and information.



9TR said:


> 24 Europe LHD, 1 UK RHD
> GTR-Registry.com - EN-R35-SpecV
> I might split that in the table to make it a little clearer.
> Also there are 5 earlier cars and 20 later cars.


So we all agreed on 40? or 24 Europe LHD, 1 UK RHD?

as i've seen both quoted on reviews, so not sure which is correct. It was the 40th anniversary year so i'm swaying towards 40 cars......


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Chronos said:


> wow that's about 6 months work? lol Nahh launch prices are good enough i think, just for us to look back on for interest and information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you click the link? I've checked every VIN and there's 25 total.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

9TR said:


> Did you click the link? I've checked every VIN and there's 25 total.


Was it made as a my10 and my11?


Europe (MY10)	0	-	1	2	0	1	1	-	5

Europe (MY11)	0	-	0	1	6	7	6	-	20


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

paul__k said:


> Good to hear from you Rog




You too sir - pity about Asda Day demise this year ;-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Chronos said:


> Was it made as a my10 and my11?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MY10 only I believe and there were 109 worldwide from the site which tracks every VIN - I will try to find it somewhere!

It was basically on sale for three weeks only in Jan 2010 from what Andy Middlehurst told me. Pay your money or don't get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Trevgtr said:


> Looking forward to seeing them pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I will get round to this promise.

It is insured for £90k so that was where I was at but who knows?

Sensible guess if you take percentage drop of normal cars is £80-85 as you say but then there is only one.

40,000 miles on clock and had five Tranny oil changes and mega over serviced too as you would expect. 7 years old this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Monster GTR said:


> Great to here from you again Rog and pleased the car is still stock and being looked after. Hard to believe it was sale for a while before you bought it. People would be forming a queue now if it was for sale. How times change. Look forward to the pics.



Thank you kindly.

You might be right - who knows! I think I was lucky at the time as it wasn't a good time coming out of crisis for people to be buying cars like that - late 2013 I got it so had her a while. And she sure is looked after.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Chronos said:


> Was it made as a my10 and my11?
> 
> 
> Europe (MY10)	0	-	1	2	0	1	1	-	5
> ...


Yes I use the MY## across all of the different regions so everything lines up. Makes more sense. I know in some places it's more common to list the year.

Japan VIN | USA VIN | Europe VIN

MY17 (Facelift, EBG)
R35-080001 | JN1AR5EF*HM820001 | 

MY16 (45th Anniversary)
R35-070001 | JN1AR5EF*GM290001 | JN1GANR35U0170001

MY15 (Nismo introduced)
R35-060001 | JN1AR5EF*FM280001 | JN1GANR35U0160001

MY14 (Midnight Opal SE)
R35-050001 | JN1AR5EF*EM270001 | JN1GANR35U0150001

MY13
R35-040001 | JN1AR5EF*DM260001 | JN1GANR35U0140001

MY12 (DBA facelift, RAY)
R35-030001 | JN1AR5EF*CM250001 | JN1GANR35U0130001

MY11
R35-020001 | JN1AR5EF*BM240001 | JN1GANR35U0120001

MY10
R35-010001 | JN1AR5EF*AM230001 | JN1GANR35U0100001

SpecV, Eogist/VVIP and USA Track have their own ranges. If you look at the dates and colours available it's very easy to see which MY they fit in to.

Otherwise say for Midnight Opal some tables would be listed as 2013 or 2014 and 45th anniversary would be listed as 2015 or 2016 depending on the region which doesn't make sense as they're built at the same time. 

I hope that makes sense?

Cheers.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

9TR said:


> Yes I use the MY## across all of the different regions so everything lines up. Makes more sense. I know in some places it's more common to list the year.
> 
> Japan VIN | USA VIN | Europe VIN
> 
> ...


oks cool, so 25 then haha

thanks


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

I updated the SpecV page to make it clearer now


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Pictures as promised - enjoy!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Roger, it looks great but needs paint correction!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Roger, it looks great but needs paint correction!


All done! photos were taken prior to it being sorted. Though living in Central London and no decent washing facilities within miles it is almost a pointless task.


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

ROG350Z said:


> All done! photos were taken prior to it being sorted. Though living in Central London and no decent washing facilities within miles it is almost a pointless task.


You got EDP one of the best washing and detailing places in Europe in central london dude!! LOL! Give them a shout and pop down.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

DAL3S said:


> You got EDP one of the best washing and detailing places in Europe in central london dude!! LOL! Give them a shout and pop down.




Will do - thanks. Will be filthy as soon as I get it home! Just want someone to do safe top up wash every now and again. It's all just been detailed and sorted by PW Pro so shouldn't need anything major for a year or more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

ROG350Z said:


> Will do - thanks. Will be filthy as soon as I get it home! Just want someone to do safe top up wash every now and again. It's all just been detailed and sorted by PW Pro so shouldn't need anything major for a year or more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries at all. 

Liquid Vehicle Perfection Centres | London's Finest Vehicle Cleaning Service is the website for EDP. 

Give them a call first etc as they a rammed full of supercars daily! 

Anytime


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

DAL3S said:


> No worries at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fabulous looks great - £50 for full proper internal and external wash isn't bad at all for a couple of hours work and £20 for a regular wash is perfect compared with the other options of £10 for asylum seeker car wash and ruined paint!

Appreciated



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

ROG350Z said:


> Fabulous looks great - £50 for full proper internal and external wash isn't bad at all for a couple of hours work and £20 for a regular wash is perfect compared with the other options of £10 for asylum seeker car wash and ruined paint!
> 
> Appreciated
> 
> ...


Absolutely and rest assured your car is in safe hands more importantly! Let me know how you get on when the time comes?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

e8_pack said:


> What exactly does a GTR do? If you think the Nurburgring lap time has a big influence you need to recalibrate. The GTR is just as compromised as anything else out there, it's only top of your own list of criteria.


You absolute plank :GrowUp:


----------

